# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto me permbajtje interesante

## -delvina-

Pse gjinia femrore jeton me shume se ajo mashkullore?

----------


## -delvina-

Gruaja dhe buri ngasin makinat por ne drejtim te kundert.
Kur afrohen veturat prane njera tjetres buri shikon gruan, gruaja e hap dritaren dhe bertet KALI buri behet me nerva dhe ia kthen LOPO.
Dhe ja qfar ndodh kur burat nuk i degjojne grate e tyre.

----------


## -delvina-

:@:@ :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Mau_kiko

ja cfare ndodh gjate zhvillimit te nje sporti dhe te terhiqet vemendja nga nje vajze e bukur

----------


## Homer

*Ja pse, gjithmon duhet nje femer ne raste te veshtira*



Hmmm ... interesante ..

----------


## Erlebnisse

LoL sa qenket mendu per te arrit ne kete rezultat :ngerdheshje: 

Shtrydheni mire trurin se ka arsye me te bukura se kaq :perqeshje:

----------


## -delvina-

> LoL sa qenket mendu per te arrit ne kete rezultat
> 
> Shtrydheni mire trurin se ka arsye me te bukura se kaq


po te na i tregonit ju arsyet do ishim me te kenaqur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

Debat konstrukiv :

----------


## Endless

''Plako po bie ne sy, po ule poshte ate koven me copa pulash te pjekme nga KFC'' :

----------


## Mau_kiko

gjate nje ndeshje bejsbolli

----------


## Mau_kiko

nje provim i perkryer lol

----------


## -delvina-

dikush edhe prej vegjelise e pelqen fene :i ngrysur:

----------


## Apollyon

> dikush edhe prej vegjelise e pelqen fene


Do haje dru nese si pelqen!

----------


## -delvina-

> Do haje dru nese si pelqen!


hah po mund te ndodhe edhe ajo

----------


## -delvina-

Ju lutem te beni postime pa banalitet..keni pak konsiderate :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## toni007

e njini kete personazhe?

----------


## ismani

> e njini kete personazhe?


kreshnik qato hehehehehh

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1259601866

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1259602313

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1259603410

----------

